# Psychotherapy



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

When I go out for my appointment I'm like "Just going to therapy for psychos" to my housemate. It's a silly joke...

Anyway, I just wanted to post that I think it genuinely helps me.

The hardest thing of all has been....in a way....facing up to reality. So me and my therapist aren't always in some beautiful exchange about how great life could be. Not at all, if anything she challenges me...something I have never really wanted. I've always had to think of myself, since a kid actually. So it's quite odd to be getting input, an opinion on the way I live my life, from someone who has no personal relationship to me. I go in her office, sit down, say whatever I think. More often than no she replies with things I do not want to hear. But I'm slowly turning round to the fact that that is why I am there: to learn to accept that life involves a cross over of many different realities. I can't always have it my own way.

Ramble finished.
Roz


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

It's funny how I feel like a different person even since writing this post last month. Basically my therapy has led me to a lot of Aha moments, where i consider my attitudes and expectations.

I can see from above that a particular thing was on my mind: the issue of taking into account others and their belief in objective measures of reality. Maybe it is too simplistic a theory of retreating into one's head? I don't think the reason I have dp is because i can't stand normality. It does help to know that i can't stand it though and will continue to strive for a life I want/enjoy, at the same time as trying to respect the natural constraints and limitations life throws up.


----------

